# Приступы каждый день



## Dispetcher (14 Ноя 2018)

Здравствуйте. Мне35 лет, рост 187, вес 75 Ситуация такая, в 2016 в осенне-зимний период сильно переболел простудой, простуду вылечил. Но начались проблемы другого характера, во-первых вскочил жировик на затылке слева(не болит, но такое ощущение стал меньше), до этого была липома на щеке тоже слева (её я удалил в больнице)
        Но, а во-вторых и самое главное, у меня начались приступы каждое утро ближе к 11-12 часам и вечером в 9-10 меня начинает накрывать (всё в основном происходит только слева) У меня начинаются головные боли (не каких прострелов или резких болей). Даже сложно понять болит внутри, или снаружи, но основные места темечко и затылок, может болеть рядом с ухом или за ухом. Чуть ниже темечка и выше уха есть выпирающий "костный гребень" вот он тоже часто болит
Рядом с ушным отверстием, чуть выше скулы, под пальцами катается маленький желвачок, справа такого нет. Так же если не сильно надавить на левую бровь, ближе к носу появляется сильная боль и такое ощущение отдаёт в затылок слева. Я стал постоянно трогать, массировать, нажимать себе голову и шею в разных местах. Так же постоянно хочется свернуть, потянуть шею на право. Если сделать спину ровно и поднять подбородок, появляется боль которая отдаёт в лопатку слева. Иногда при повороте головы на право, в шее ближе к затылку, что то щелкает. Если крутить головой в разные стороны слышен хруст, и ощущение пересыпание песка.
        В глубине уха, что то чешется (прям хочется палец засунуть и почесать в самой глубине, или такое ощущение что ухо внутри слипается. Слезиться левый глаз, (как будто пленка на глазе, с утра очень много песка в глазах), мушки в глазах. Каждое утро левая ноздря заложена, при сморкание выделяется прозрачная белая слизь (не много), также при отхаркивание выделяется белая слизь. Потом это всё проходит, ноздря дышит лучше.
         Выше постарался описать симптомы как можно подробнее но а в целом голова слева как будто отключается, постоянно закладывает ухо, при глотании внутри уха как бы хлопает, глаз такое ощущение начинает хуже видеть, ухо хуже слышать, случаются ПА, сильно падает трудоспособность. И такое состояние практически каждый день, бывает сильнее, бывает слабее.
         Само-собой я не могу такое терпеть, и я ходил к разным врачам. Ходил к неврологу, делал МРТ головы, шеи, груди, УЗИ сосудов шеи  поставили диагноз шейный-грудной остеохондроз  проходил курс остеопата, массажа, иголок, электрофареза. Колол мидокалм, витамины Б6, мазал разными мазями (хондроксит, наиз, карипаин) вшивал нити кенгута, ставил золотые нити. Сейчас неделю назад ещё раз поставил нити.(каждый день делаю зарядку-растяжку, и гимнастику по Шишошину уже 2 месяца каждый день, катаюсь на теннисных мячиках) Принимаю таблетки Хондротин-глюкозамин, пробовал пить Мексидол сперва 3 дня было хорошо, а потом очень сильно болел затылок, и я от них отказался. Мой врач невролог говорит, что при моём не сильном остеохондрозе таких симптомов быть не должно, говорит что это от нервов, назначила мне амитириптилин 10 мг на ночь. Снимки, диагнозы, лечение скину в конце описания. Был у лора, смотрели ухо, всё нормально, проходимость уха нормальная, носовая перегородка искривлена и в носу слева есть одиночные кисты.
         У меня такой вопрос: Где искать проблему в шеи или в носу, или в ухе, на чём сосредоточить усилия, что бы эти приступы прошли, а то уже не какой жизни не стало, потрачено столько сил и средств, а проблема не решается, нормального диагноза до си пор нет, лечения тоже нет (только гимнастики)
         Может ли, это быть остеохондроз осложнённый шейной артерией и ВБН. Почитав форум смотрю, что многим рекомендуют сделать рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами, я его сейчас сделать не могу, сделаю только через 2 недели
         Так же у меня была сильная травма головы в 20 лет, сотрясение, контузия, было кровоизлияние в 2 лобные доли, прошел лечение, восстановился и ни чего подобного за 13 лет не было как сейчас, могут ли это быть последствия той травмы и как это узнать. Невролог говорит, что там совершенно другое лечение, чем от остеохондроза, и вообще говорит лучше к психотерапевту идти.
         Извините, что много написал просто уже не знаю за что хвататься, совсем запутался, что лечить, куда идти, руки опускаются
        Заранее всем спасибо за ответы и советы


----------



## La murr (14 Ноя 2018)

@Dispetcher, Алексей, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Dispetcher (18 Ноя 2018)

Доброго всем дня, а тем кто болеет скорейшего выздоровления. У меня не много изменились симптомы, хотя вроде особо ни чего не делал. Стал меньше слезиться левый глаз, но зато появилась,почти постоянная боль в левой верхней части головы, сосредоточенна она в основном чуть выше и правее уха (боль то сильнее то слабее, сегодня усилилась после еды, прям пульсировать начала, потемнения в глазах не было, не шатало, но было страшно) У меня даже сложилось впечатление, что болит не голова, а кожа на голове, руками постоянно массирую эту область вроде как легче становится. А так ощущение онемения, скованности. Завел дневник давления, оно не сильно скачет от 120-80 до 127-86, Редко выходит за пределы 130 верхнее и 86 нижнее, пульс держится всегда в районе от 65 до 80. А вот температура тела понижена в основном 35.7 до 36. Во время приступов давление остаётся в тех приделах которые я написал. Пока могу делать только такие наблюдения


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Ноя 2018)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к психоневрологу или к психотерапевту.


----------



## Dispetcher (20 Ноя 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, доктор, спасибо за ответ, я планирую это сделать. Просто у меня достаточно комфортная психоэмоциональная среда. Конечно за 2 года непонятной болезни, я мог себя довести до нервозного состояния. А что можете сказать по снимкам которые я скинул?


----------



## Dispetcher (27 Ноя 2018)

Доброго всем дня. Сегодня сделал анализы на герпес (так как посоветовали обратить внимание на этот момент) Герпес на губах у меня высыпает каждый месяц, за последние 1,5 года был раз 10 точно, так же сделал расширенный анализ крови, записался на приём к терапевту (хочу с ним поговорить на тему герпеса и невролгии, посмотрю что он скажет) Ну уж если в этом направлении не будет толку, то уже тогда по совету @Владимир Воротынцев *к психоневрологу или к психотерапевту

    *


----------

